# Which Visual Studio is best to learn C#?



## giprabu (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

I would like to learn C# from scratch. I have moderate knowledge in Java and have developed a few  Android applications.

Now planning to switch to Windows phone application development for a change. But I don't know a word in C#.. So I'll be starting to learn it from "Hello world" program .

There are so many versions of Visual studio available out there. Please suggest me a light & simple one...


----------



## Shah (May 10, 2014)

giprabu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I would like to learn C# from scratch. I have moderate knowledge in Java and have developed a few  Android applications.
> 
> ...



Start with VS Express.


----------



## giprabu (May 10, 2014)

Shah said:


> Start with VS Express.



Which version 2012 or 2013 ??

I already downloaded VS Express 2013 from this link. 

I think it is only for windows development because it does not allow me to develop console apps.

And that's why I posted a thread here.

I don't want to jump directly into windows development.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2014)

giprabu said:


> Which version 2012 or 2013 ??
> 
> I already downloaded VS Express 2013 from this link.
> 
> ...



2013 is latest now. I'd say stick to 2013. Or you can also go for 2012.

Download VS2013 from *www.visualstudio.com/en-us/downloads

And *dev.windowsphone.com/en-us/downloadsdk is for downloading Windows Phone 8.1 SDK.

Now if you download VS For Windows from the first link it includes the WP SDK.

And yes VS2013 for Windows is only for developing Windows Store apps. Check the 1st link and read the description under Visual Studio Express for the versions.

Anyway, why do you need console apps? You want to develop for Windows Phone right?

If you want to learn C# and want to practise in console apps then download *Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2013 for Windows Desktop* from the 1st link


----------



## giprabu (May 10, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> And *dev.windowsphone.com/en-us/downloadsdk is for downloading Windows Phone 8.1 SDK.
> 
> Now if you download VS For Windows from the first link it includes the WP SDK.
> 
> ...



Actually I downloaded from 2nd link which hosts VS Express 2013 only (it does not have SDKs).. In that I'm not able to develop console apps. 

I thought developing console apps is the most basic level to start learning C#. 

Whatever.. I want to learn C# from scratch.. right from variables, printing a statement, loops, oops concepts and a bit of gui...

I'm referring to C# for dummies book which started off with developing a console application which i couldn't find in VS Express 2013.. and there my first hurdle began.

Whats your suggestion ? Which is the best way to start learning it..? (ofcourse, final objective is to make a windows phone app)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2014)

Sure. Go ahed with the basics of C# using Console apps. That's the best way to start. To start developing application one should have the good grip of the language.

You can refer :

1. *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8598C97BA1D871C1
2. *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAC325451207E3105

I find, kudvenkat's tutorials very good and one of the best


----------



## giprabu (May 11, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Sure. Go ahed with the basics of C# using Console apps. That's the best way to start. To start developing application one should have the good grip of the language.
> 
> You can refer :
> 
> ...



Thank you so much !! 

I went through the first video of C# training and it was AWESOME !   ..  Best for beginners I would say. 

That guy was using VS Ultimate 2010 and I too will stick to it.  (Problem solved)

I was actually googling for almost a day before posting a thread here, to find out a solution and nothing satisfied me. 

TDF is the best ...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 11, 2014)

giprabu said:


> Thank you so much !!
> 
> I went through the first video of C# training and it was AWESOME !   ..  Best for beginners I would say.
> 
> ...



Glad that it helped. Actually everyone I came across loves his way of explaining. And his tutorials are really great 

And yes, Ultimate version of VS is best, you can develop any type of apps with it. But it comes for a price 

Happy Coding


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Glad that it helped. Actually everyone I came across loves his way of explaining. And his tutorials are really great
> 
> And yes, Ultimate version of VS is best, you can develop any type of apps with it.* But it comes for a price*
> 
> Happy Coding



DreamSpark FTW!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 12, 2014)

Vs2013


----------



## Dark Core (May 14, 2014)

DreamSpark + Visual Studio 2013 #FTW


----------

